# can anyone sugest a good weight loss method before i start iui



## kirstylp (Jun 9, 2012)

hi,

i would really like to lose some weight before the iui process and the doctor also suggested this to be a good idea to increase some hormones.
does anyone have any useful methods or tips it will be gratefully recieved 

thanks xxx


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

hi kirstylp, 

i'm currently trying to lose a few pounds as i'm getting married in september. i thought it also might help with fertility as we've now had 3 failed iui's   
i've never been one for doing exercise but a month ago i started going swimming with my mum, we try to go 2 or 3 times a week and do around 50 lengths each time. i've also cut out junk food like crisps etc (although i have had the odd thing) and bread and have cut out tea and am drinking more water. i never believed i could lose any weight but i've lost about 5lbs in 4 weeks! and i quite enjoy swimming so i don't feel like its a challenge. 
good luck,i hope you can find an activity you enjoy!


----------



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

I swear by slimming world... Really easy to fit in with normal life and doesn't feel like a restrictive diet. Plus it works! 

Good luck with it


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

I've just lost 22lbs with Weight Watchers so I swear by that    It took me 12 weeks to lose the first 17lbs and then I carried on and lost a few more pounds.  I found it really esy to follow too and I knew that I wouldn't be able to lose it without that support.  I also did lots of walking.  I tried to do an hours walking at least 3 times a week.

Good luck whatever you do    
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi I read a book called The fertility diet. Not so much for weight loss but eating the right foods that help you conceive. It's full of ideas but you only do the ones you are comfortable with. I would highly recommend it to anyone as I'm sure it helped us conceive. 

For example we switched to pink salt (2years now), cut out soy, peas, caffeine, switched to xytol (type of sugar) added sunflower seeds, flax seed etc. The book explains the reasons behind everything. 

Good luck x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I didn't follow a proper diet but I cut down on all the usual things, fat, sugar. I tried to increase protein, for my eggs but also to fill me up. I find it takes longer to get hungry again if I was high protein food. What really helped me was recording everything I ate on My Fitness Pal. It's online and it has an android application, probably an I phone one too. You can scan bar codes of your food and everything. I found it a great way to track how much I was eating. 

I also walked briskly a lot. I used an app for that too! Just to motivate me. Though I have a large hyperactive puppy, so that helps me walk fast! I didn't think walking would make much difference but I think it was the key thing in my weight loss. However, I was a complete couch potato before that, so it was quite a big change for my body.


----------



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello

I swear by slimming world its fab and easy to follow good luck hope you find something that helps and fits in with your life style.

Michelle

xx


----------



## dbk (May 18, 2012)

Hi I am probably late in my reply but here it goes. Listen to your body and be sensible so cut out bread and carbs but not totally just limit your self. Eat lots of vegetables but less so fruits as they have lots of sugar. Eat lots of fish and limited amount of meat (although I like meat so I eat a far bit of it). If you can avoid eating late at night. Eat 3 meals a day making dinner the smallest meal. I genarally eat quite a bit in the morning breakfast then an hour later a piece of fruit and then I drink 1l of water before lunch my hunger then dissapears after 5 pm so I am fine with having a small dinner. I almost never eat biscuits or crisps. I never drink fizzy drinks! 

The above is just something which works for me as I have tried to incorporate a lot of different things from different diets, whilst listening to my body. 

If you really want to lose weight fast then you could do Dukan dite it works for sure but it is hard diet and I dont think it is healthy to attempt just before trying iui/ivf etc... 

Hope that helps


----------

